# NDM Bremen 7. - 8.3.09



## JP Trialer (16. Februar 2009)

Ich wollt nur mal fragen wer alles bei der NDM in Bremen an den Start geht und in welcher Spur 

mal sehen wen man so trifft


----------



## KAMIkazerider (16. Februar 2009)

Michesniches in 


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flexi (16. Februar 2009)

ich auch in rot


----------



## luckygambler (17. Februar 2009)

ich schliesse mich gerne einer fahrgemeinschaft an.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (17. Februar 2009)

ich in gelb


----------



## koxx xtp 203 (17. Februar 2009)

ich auch in gelb


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (17. Februar 2009)

glaub ich guck auch mal rum.... werd wohl nur in der WarmUp Area sein ... das doch dass was zählt


----------



## tommytrialer (17. Februar 2009)

Der Süden ist auch wieder verteten...die Zimmer in der Discostraße sind gebucht und das neue Rad hoffentlich auch fertig


----------



## bertieeee (17. Februar 2009)

die cottbuser sind auch mal wieder am start.
mensch auf die warm up area freu ich mich ja


----------



## Hansi1303 (17. Februar 2009)

bin auch da...aber ndfc...vielleicht weiße spur oder so?!


----------



## vollidiot (17. Februar 2009)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:


> Michesniches in 






Flexi schrieb:


> ich auch in rot



Ey Jungs, habt ihr so zugelegt? Ich seh euch bestimmt auch nachher in Grün  Dass ich Rot fahre, bezweifle ich. Hängt davon ab, wieviel ich noch zum Training komme vorher (bin leider "ausser Form") und natürlich wie die Sektionen abgesteckt sind....Wahrscheinlich ist Rot inzwischen schwerer als Gelb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (17. Februar 2009)

werde mich auch in dem lizens freien wettkamp einschmiegen spur weis ich noch nicht.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (17. Februar 2009)

hä. ich dachte, der wettbewerb ist am 1-2 ???
hmm, wenn ich meine lizenz bis dahin schon habe, starte ich in grün.


----------



## MisterLimelight (17. Februar 2009)

es sollte eine kopie eines lizenzantragsformular reichen??!?
ich würde mich auch blicken lassen


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (17. Februar 2009)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> es sollte eine kopie eines lizenzantragsformular reichen??!?
> ich würde mich auch blicken lassen



sollte diese ausgefüllt sein ? logischerweise ja oder ?


----------



## Sebastian G (17. Februar 2009)

Ich weder auch dabei sein, hoffentlich in grün


----------



## echo trialer (17. Februar 2009)

ich  bin auch dabei.

ich muss gucken ob ich blau oder grün fahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JP Trialer (17. Februar 2009)

eh die grüne konkurrenz meldet sich also 


bin mal gespannt wie die Saison wird =)


----------



## mr.mütze (17. Februar 2009)

Sebastian G schrieb:


> Ich weder auch dabei sein, hoffentlich in grün





echo trialer schrieb:


> ich  bin auch dabei.
> 
> ich muss gucken ob ich blau oder grün fahre



übernehmt euch mal nicht startet lieber eine klasse drunter weil bremer bis jetzt immer schwer war.


----------



## wernersen (18. Februar 2009)

Moin,
noch ein Hinweis zum Thema Kopie eines Lizenzantrags:

Es muß sich um die Kopie eines eingerechten Lizenzantrags handeln. Das heißt der Grund dafür, das noch keine Lizenz vorgelegt werden kann liegt beim BDR weil dort die Bearbeitung noch nicht abgeschlossen ist.

Der Lizenzantrag muß also vollständig ausgefüllt sein:
- Antrag ausgefüllt und mit Passfoto versehen
- bei Minderjährigen mit Unterschrift eines Erziehungsberechtigten
- bei Erstantrag von Minderjährigen mit Stempel des Arztes
- immer mit Stempel, bzw. Bestätigung des Vereins

Der Lizenzantrag muß beim BDR eingereicht sein. Dies geht evtl. auch direkt vor dem Wettbewerb bei der Anmeldung. Es soll ja niemand, der ernsthaft eine Lizenz haben möchte, vom Wettbewerb ausgeschlossen werden.

Falls auffliegt, daß der Lizenzantrag nicht eingereicht ist und somit keine Lizenz beim Wettbewerb vorlag handelt es sich um Betrug!

Die ARGE Nord als Veranstalter der NDM freut sich über jeden, der eine Lizenz haben möchte und an den Wettbewerben teilnimmt. Es wird sich also immer ein Weg finden die Lizensierung auch kurzfristig hinzubekommen.

Dann bis Bremen
Werner

PS: Ich trainiere jetzt meinen Arm in der Halbliterklasse, da ich in Bremen punkte.


----------



## Trialmaniax (18. Februar 2009)

über leipzig fährt zufällig keiner, oder? wäre sonst auch dabei


----------



## Hansi1303 (18. Februar 2009)

ich weiß ich bin blöd...aber was ist eine lizens? was bringt die?


----------



## Eisbein (18. Februar 2009)

kann mir jemand das prozedere mit ner linzens und was ich noch alles brauche per PN oder auch öffentlich erklähren?

Ich bin in keinem Verein und trainiere hier mehr oder weniger für mich allein!


----------



## JP Trialer (18. Februar 2009)

Über den Verein ( geht glaube ich nicht ohne ) wird ein antrag auf eine Lizens gestellt.

Must da halt viele daten angeben und dann bekommste ne Kleine karte und das ist deine Lizens.

DIe musste beim nennen für einen Lauf vorzeigen sonst darfst du bei Lizenspflichtigen läufen nicht mitfahren.

Beim neuen NDFC braucht man keine Lizens weil der ja Lizensfrei ist (soweit ich  weiß).


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (18. Februar 2009)

Geht auch manuell, die Bdr anträge gibts zum runterladen und ausdrucken.
In einem Verein (Der beim BDR eingetragen ist) Musst du drin sein.


----------



## Eisbein (18. Februar 2009)

ich hab kein verein im umkreis von 150km was mach ich da? am arsch sein. Das linzensfreie hört sich gut an, sind das die gleichen sektionen?


----------



## wernersen (18. Februar 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> kann mir jemand das prozedere mit ner linzens und was ich noch alles brauche per PN oder auch öffentlich erklähren?
> 
> Ich bin in keinem Verein und trainiere hier mehr oder weniger für mich allein!



Moin,
eine freche Antwort hierauf wäre: 
Dann mach doch auch deinen Wettbewerb allein!

Sachlichere Antwortversion:
Eine Wettbewerbsserie wie WorldCup, DM, NDM, SDM, ODM usw. kann niemand alleine organisieren. Es sei denn er macht es beruflich und nimmt den Teilnehmern ordentlich Startgeld ab.

Es gibt jedoch Menschen, die sich zusammenschliessen, um solche Veranstaltungen nebenbei, das heißt in ihrer Freizeit zu organisieren.
Diese Zusammenschlüsse sind dann der Verein.

Da aber auch diese Vereinmeier in ihren Möglichkeiten begrenzt sind, gibt es einen Zusammenschluß der Vereine. Das ist dann der Verband oder in unserem Fall der BDR, der die Trialer übrigens auch international vertritt.

Jetzt könnte man als Verband von allen Mitgliedern die gleichen Beiträge für die Kosten der Veranstaltungen erheben. Egal ob sie teilnehmen oder nicht.
Das möchte man in dieser Form nicht machen sondern vergibt Lizenzen an die Teilnehmer, damit diese einen höheren Anteil an den Kosten tragen.

D.h: Wer eine Lizenz hat beteiligt sich an der Ermöglichung der Wettbewerbe.  Wer keine Lizenz erwirbt, schnorrt sich als Trittbrettfahrer nur durch und fährt auf Kosten anderer.

Grüsse
Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wernersen (18. Februar 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ich hab kein verein im umkreis von 150km was mach ich da? am arsch sein. Das linzensfreie hört sich gut an, sind das die gleichen sektionen?



Moin,
erstmal Entschuldigung falls Du dich von meinem vorigen Beitrag angemacht fühlst. War nicht persönlich sondern allgemein gemeint. 

Nun zu Deiner Frage:
Es muß keine Verein mit einer Trialsparte sein. Es gibt viele "normale" Sportvereine, die neben Fußball, Bodenturnen usw. auch eine Radsportsparte haben. Eine Übersicht aller Vereine, die dem BDR mit mindestens einer Sparte angeschlossen sind findest Du unter www.rad-net.de oder bei den Landesverbänden. In Deinem Fall www.berlin-radsport.de.
Über diese Vereine kann eine Lizenz beantragt werden.

Zu den Sektionen:
Ja, es sind die selben Sektionen und Spuren, die in der NDM und im NDFC genutzt werden.

Grüsse
Werner


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (18. Februar 2009)

man kann auch einfach selber die lizenz beantragen, musst halt nur die bestätigung von deinem verein auf den lizenz antrag bekommen, logischerweise.


----------



## Eisbein (18. Februar 2009)

okay, ich denke ich werde mir den stress ersparen mich in einen verein einzuschreiben und dann das mit der lizenz. 

Das mit dem NDFC klingt intressant, und ich hab in der generalausschreibung i-was von 8â¬ gelesen.


ich weiss nicht ob marcus' freistellungsantrag bei seiner cheffin genehmigt wurde, aber wenn dann wÃ¼rden wir beide oder evtl. noch ein dritter nach eine schlafmÃ¶glichkeit suchen. Wenn uns jemand nen wohnzimmerboden fÃ¼r eine oder 2 nÃ¤chte opfern kann wÃ¤re das super. 
Das bier wÃ¼rden wir dann schon mitbringen


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (18. Februar 2009)

wenn du lust hast Blau zu fahren eisbein, du wirst dich wahrscheinlich zu tode langweilen


----------



## JP Trialer (18. Februar 2009)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> wenn du lust hast Blau zu fahren eisbein, du wirst dich wahrscheinlich zu tode langweilen



Der Wettkampf an sich soll auch spaß machen.... wir sind ja nicht alle auf Pokalwitterung nehme ich an.

und den hat man.

Außerdem ist der Wettkampf bereich ganz anders als auf der Straße rumzucruisen.

Also ist doch egal.


kommt und habt spaß


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (18. Februar 2009)

ja aber trotzdem, man muss doch auch gefordert werden


----------



## JP Trialer (18. Februar 2009)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> ja aber trotzdem, man muss doch auch gefordert werden





schon, aber das die Umgewöhnung von Street auf Wettkampf ziemlich hart ist hat man ja beim NRW cup in Stadtlohn gesehen.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (18. Februar 2009)

für mich wirds nicht wirklich hart, im Steinbruch werden ungefähr die gleichen sachen gefordert, ich bins gewöööhnt


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (19. Februar 2009)

Achja um wieviel uhr ist denn eigentlich Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (19. Februar 2009)

samstag um 11, sonntags 10:30


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (19. Februar 2009)

nach dem spiel ist vor der Theke... wenn ihr versteht was ich meine ...das ist dass was zählt


----------



## mr.mütze (19. Februar 2009)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> für mich wirds nicht wirklich hart, im Steinbruch werden ungefähr die gleichen sachen gefordert, ich bins gewöööhnt



dann fahre gleich world cup und gut.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (19. Februar 2009)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> dann fahre gleich world cup und gut.



Okay


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (20. Februar 2009)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> nach dem spiel ist vor der Theke... wenn ihr versteht was ich meine ...das ist dass was zählt



du kannst dir ganr nicht vorstellen wie ich mich darauf freue. back to black. back to braunschweig session. tango und jocker. gibts das auch in bremen...:-D ?


----------



## KAMIkazerider (20. Februar 2009)

wats ab, kleener...die locals zeigen dir mal wie man feiert 0

achja...bei 20 leuten, wie letztes mal, kommt man auch nicht auf die idee auf der couch einzupennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (20. Februar 2009)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:


> wats ab, kleener...die locals zeigen dir mal wie man feiert 0
> 
> achja...bei 20 leuten, wie letztes mal, kommt man auch nicht auf die idee auf der couch einzupennen



is nüscht neuet für mich. außer das is noch krasser geworden....

das mitm einpennen.....omg.....reden wir nicht drüber...:-D

man kami ich sollte mal geld sparen und wieder bei dir vorbeischneien.
immer noch besser als normaler urlaub. vorallem mein koxxi kann nicht mitm türsteher durchbrennen.......hahahahahahahaha......

bis bremen ladies


----------



## KAMIkazerider (20. Februar 2009)

vergesst nicht für genügend mediamaterial zu sorgen, its glotz am start?


----------



## Trialmaniax (3. März 2009)

ich bin dann auchmal dabei, fahre rot


----------



## Eisbein (3. März 2009)

aus berlin wird wohl keiner anreisen. Alleine ists mir zu teuer+zu weit.


----------



## duro e (3. März 2009)

fährt denn jemand über dortmund , weil sonst wäre es mir auch zu teuer und alleine hrhr nicht so klasse . bock zu starten habe ich ..... wohl blaue linie oder so mal schaun was mit 7monaten trial so drin ist .


----------



## KAMIkazerider (3. März 2009)

Hach...ich freu mich schon


----------



## luckygambler (6. März 2009)

wir sehen uns morgen jungs!
fahre im cup mit. geil geil geil!


----------



## mr.mütze (7. März 2009)

ich kann leider nicht


----------



## MisterLimelight (8. März 2009)

ne, wer um 4:30 noch auf ist hat sich nicht allzu gut vorbereitet ;-)
Da war ich schon seit ner knappen Stunde im Auto unterwegs. 5 Stunden Autofahrt mit Stop in Lünen. Unterwegs wurde meine Erkältung immer schlimmer, sodass ich nur ein bisschen gefilmt hab. Wirklich nur ein bisschen, das rumlaufen war auch nicht mein Ding. So bin ich dann mit dicken Kopf abends wieder 5 Stunden nach hause gefahren. Sicher eine gute Veranstaltung, die ich leider nicht so genießen konnte. Und schade um den Sprit ;-)


----------



## mr.mütze (8. März 2009)

endtschuldigung das ich um diese uhr zeit erst wieder nach hause kam. da mein anlasser kaputt war und ich kein netz hatte um jemanden anzurufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## glotz (8. März 2009)

an alle die nicht da waren:
ihr habt nichts verpasst! video werd ich auch nur denen zur verfügung stellen die da waren denn radfahren habe ich nicht gefilmt!!
und denen die da waren möchte ich danken für die schönen tage!! (team ost, team süd, sandy alex kammi ....!!
man man man war das ein fest inna disse

Mfg TEO


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (9. März 2009)

ja glotzi ..... 
war einfach mega geil.... freu mich schonwieder auf nächstes jahr!!!!


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (9. März 2009)

So auch Team Süd ist wieder im Lande.

War echt mal wieder ein geiles WE. 

Vermiss euch ja jetze schon 

Jetzt ab in die Kiste Schlaf nachholen.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (9. März 2009)

geiles WE. war echt der hammer. ;-)


----------



## KAMIkazerider (9. März 2009)

Oh ja...es war derb geil. So muss das Wettkampfjahr anfangen..


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (9. März 2009)

..ich glaub ich bring heute erstmal das LeerGut weg ..
.. wische den BOden...
... wasch die Teller..TÖpfe..Tassen... etc ab ...
.... bring 3 Säcke müll raus...
...... esse die restliche 2 kg Nudeln auf die ihr hier vegessen habt...
....suche meine Fernbedienung...verdammmt nochmal...wo is die hin ? ? ...
..... sammel nochmal flaschen ein... aus dem Badezimmer...vom schrank...aus den BLumen..
... und bring dann nochmal Leergut weg ....

war wie immer.... nen TRAUM ... grüsse in SÜDEN ..OSTEN und Westen


----------



## Icke84 (9. März 2009)

und ich konnte nicht dabei sein. nächstes jahr wird es ja hoffentlich nicht auf den 7.märz fallen. dann bin ich dabei.


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (9. März 2009)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> ..ich glaub ich bring heute erstmal das LeerGut weg ..
> .. wische den BOden...
> ... wasch die Teller..TÖpfe..Tassen... etc ab ...
> .... bring 3 Säcke müll raus...
> ...




schau mal hinter bzw unter der couch.  Wenn sie Teo noch nich weg hat


----------



## Trialmaniax (9. März 2009)

war echt ne hammergeile aktion! geile leute, geiler wettkampf, geile stimmung.

danke nochmal für alles!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## glotz (12. März 2009)

video ist fertig man man man haben wir alle einen an der waffel!!

lasse euch das video die tage zukommen.

hab mich gard beim anschauen nochmal voll weggeschmissen!

lieb euch alle    

TEO


----------



## KAMIkazerider (12. März 2009)

lass uns nicht sooooo lange warten


----------



## Trialmaniax (12. März 2009)

jo glotzi, mache eier!


----------



## Eisbein (12. März 2009)

Hochladen bitte!


----------



## wernersen (12. März 2009)

Icke84 schrieb:


> und ich konnte nicht dabei sein. nächstes jahr wird es ja hoffentlich nicht auf den 7.märz fallen. dann bin ich dabei.



Moin,
also die Messe fahrrad-markt-zukunft ist mit nächster Termin in Bremen:
13. - 14. März 2010 angekündigt.
Ob dann dort wieder die NDM stattfindet ist eine andere Frage, aber den Termin kann man sich ja schon mal freihalten.

Grüsse
Werner


----------



## glotz (12. März 2009)

hier isses aber bitte nicht lachen!!

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/3594083"]http://www.vimeo.com/3594083[/ame]

danke nochmals an alle die mitgewirkt haben.
bis nächstes Jahr

Teo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (12. März 2009)

Nette Sache Glotzi, danke für die Mühe...


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (12. März 2009)

Geiles video


----------



## konrad (12. März 2009)

sehr geil glotz!scheint so als wenn die top-fahrer deutschlands einen besonderes warmen draht zueinander haben
und natürlich klasse trial zum anschauen


----------



## Robin_Meier (12. März 2009)

ein sehr geiles Video zu einem sehr geilen Wochenende  
top sache


----------



## KAMIkazerider (12. März 2009)

ohja...


----------



## Moppel_kopp (12. März 2009)

sehr lustiges video


----------



## AcaPulco (12. März 2009)

Haha, sehr cool!


----------



## trialelmi (13. März 2009)

glotz schrieb:


> hier isses aber bitte nicht lachen!!
> 
> http://www.vimeo.com/3594083
> 
> ...




ich habe das mal bei mir verlinkt. ich hoffe das ist ok? ansonsten PM me dann mach ichs raus.


----------

